# Hi everyone!



## ade (Aug 1, 2014)

Just found this forum and it's awesome.

Familiar story here - obsessive kit builder as a small child in the 70's. Now i have time and money on my hands and I have returned in the past 12 months. Slowly building up my knowledge and skills via places like this and have now produced some work I am quietly happy with and am improving with every kit.

I shall post what I have done in the completed kits section.

Current serving member of the RAF (electronics air defence radar specialist)

Hope to have some fun here.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome from a bit further north. Your ce... er, room will be ready soon, and Jan is getting the beers in.
There are three Appels per day, at 07.00, 13.00 and 19.00, held in the main compound, and remember to stay well clear of the warning wire ......................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2014)

We like people with time and money. Please share!

Welcome from just east of the Rockies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard mate! Looking forward to seeing some of your models.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome from a displaced Yank in Oz.

Show and tell here you know.
And don't forget the F&C's to go with the provided beeah!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Ade, welcome from the other side of the Rockies(the best side)

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Hi Ade, welcome from the other side of the Rockies(the best side)
> 
> Geo



Must be better if you have to pay sales tax for the view....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't forget the gas prices..

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome from the other side of the Pond! Join in a Group Build!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard amigo! Love your enthusiasm!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 2, 2014)

Wait a minute............. Small child............ in the 70's??????
He's only in his 40"s............ he ain't old!
I was a small child in the 40"s for cryin out loud!


----------



## ade (Aug 2, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Wait a minute............. Small child............ in the 70's??????
> He's only in his 40"s............ he ain't old!
> I was a small child in the 40"s for cryin out loud!



ha! Correct. I am 48.

Thanks for the great welcome.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Wait a minute............. Small child............ in the 70's??????
> He's only in his 40"s............ he ain't old!
> I was a small child in the 40"s for cryin out loud!


Sooooooo......

What you're saying then, is that you're a fossil? 

Ahh...and welcome to the forum, ade


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Did you bring bacon?
















Oh....and welcome to cell block....eeerrrmmmm.....family, please feel free to join in.....in....eeehh....group therapy is Monday, Wednesday and Friday..


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2014)

The bacon should be with the next delivery of Red Cross parcels - if they get through.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard dude !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Wait a minute............. Small child............ in the 70's??????
> He's only in his 40"s............ he ain't old!
> I was a small child in the 40"s for cryin out loud!



Heck, I'm 54 and still a small child.......


----------

